# Anyone From The True North?



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

So far when it comes to the auctions and shipping live fish or goods I'm fairly limited since international shipping is so tedious.

I'm wondering if theres any canadians out there that sell, auction and ship fish related products, specifically near the atlantic region.

Post your name and your whereabouts.

Ryan Woodford
Central Newfoundland


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Is there anything in particular you are looking for? 


Jimi
Ontario


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Niagara Falls Close enough?


----------

